# circuit diagram ?



## gentle giant (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi guys,i have been pulling my hair out trying to get a circuit diagram for my Delonghi esam 4200 s magnifica, Delonghi will not supply one and it seems that they are so rare that even the web cant oblige,so i am hoping that one of the members might be able to help.If not with a diagram perhaps with a photo of the circuit board that feeds the water pump so that i can correct the misplaced connectors which are causing my headache.Cheers


----------

